# Immerse



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*
19, male. Current state: A little sleepy but good to go.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
*
Link: Toque rural | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I like the atmosphere in the picture. It's looks a little dull but there is a light to the right. Probably showing "hope?" or just plain daylight. Either way, there isn't much I can get out of this picture. Maybe It's nice to admire it the way it is without much analysis

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
*
"Ah, shit. Fucking car. Noo." I'd wonder if it would get fixed in time and i we'd be able to make it. I'd think of all the possible things that can be done. Car repair shop? Take public transport? GPS? Restaurants? I don't know much about how a car works but I'd definitely be one of the people looking at the engine just for the sake of it. Those things intrigue me. I'd hope the weather is alright. I'd joke around and maybe rant a little.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
*
I wouldn't like it because I am not much for commercial parties. I love music but I do not like sweaty people drinking all over the place acting like retards. If the music's great and there's good company, I can see myself sitting by the corner having a discussion about various things. I can range from weird to intellectual to answering with a short "Hmm."

I wouldn't want to go back home alone unless the transport's comfortable so I'd rather just "attend" the party. Either way, it's fun observing people during parties. I might go meet the musicians if they are present and accessible.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
*
I'd get annoyed and think them to be stupid at first. If they really feel and think that way and continually talk about it, I'd definitely ask them about it. Not an argument, just a discussion. I'm not great at being assertive or aggressive with people I am not too comfortable with. It takes me a while before I really am myself around people. When I believe in something, I usually have logic and reasons behind it and I'll definitely try to show them my perspective.

If they accept my views, I'd feel a sense of victory. If they don't, I'd feel annoyed and get back to what I was doing before the whole episode.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
*
I'd feel a little stupid. I'd try to rationalize why I was being stupid. Although, I don't reject things when they are against me. If it makes me more knowledgeable, better, etc. in any regard, I'd openly accept it. I might go do a little more research on the topic. I like doing research.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
*
I took a test a while back. That's how. It was extensive.


> *
> *_Knowledge
> Wisdom
> Helpfulness
> ...


They can change if I wouldn't have further use of those values but I cannot see how I'd not need any of those.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
*
a) I see myself as knowledgeable on a range of subjects. I love poetry, literature, philosophy, psychology, politics, programming, gadgets, science, underground music, mythology, etc. when I _look _like I am the kind of person who'd love to party and be a rebel against society and what-not. I am quite easy going and relaxed (or at least, look relaxed in most situations.) I am quite unusual and naturally go against what people think of me at 'first sight.'

b) I'd change the fact that I am not assertive enough. I'd hope to get more drive and determination. I'd wish to be more hard-working. I'd hope that I wouldn't feel insecure about trivial things.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

Hunches and gut feelings are like skimming through a passage. It's one's initial analysis without analysing. If I feel good about my gut feeling, I might go with it but I usually double-check and triple-check. I don't want to blame the outcomes on rash decisions.

They are triggered when I meet new people, when I have to make important decisions, looking at movie posters, etc.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

a) I like talking to people and discussing ideas and thoughts. I like "thinking out loud." I like it when people appreciate and acknowledge me. I like being right and doing well in class. Doing well in whatever that I am doing, actually. I am not an extrovert (in colloquial terms) and I am shy around new people. I usually do most of the listening.

b) Long lectures that go over my head, when I don't understand something, a lot of physically strenuous actions that push me beyond my limit, doing something that I do not enjoy. Because I am not good at those things. I like learning. 

I like this quote, "Don't confuse education with intelligence."

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*

I don't repress my outward behavior all that much but I try to repress my internal thought processes about "Do they think I am lame?" and "He is stupid.", "You are stupid.", "I am being stupid." Unrelated but I am often anxious about my SO. I am a little insecure.


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

Shameless mentions: @_Jawz_, @_LiquidLight_, @_Wakachi_, @_paper lilies @Overflow_


----------



## Loveternity (Aug 3, 2011)

@Immerse, I'm going with ENTJ for now but I'm only confident that I saw heavy Te usage. The picture analysis made me think of Ni/Se at first, but I'm really uncertain. Not much else to go with for the rest of the questions either.

And although you are shy among people, you seem to be energized by them in an extroverted way, so I'm going with Te-dom.

I hope someone else will pick up on something I've missed and/or correct me. :3


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

Overflow said:


> @_Immerse_, I'm going with ENTJ for now but I'm only confident that I saw heavy Te usage. The picture analysis made me think of Ni/Se at first, but I'm really uncertain. Not much else to go with for the rest of the questions either.
> 
> And although you are shy among people, you seem to be energized by them in an extroverted way, so I'm going with Te-dom.
> 
> I hope someone else will pick up on something I've missed and/or correct me. :3


ha, really? Interesting. That is a complete shift from the usual INTP, ENTP results I get.

Just in case:


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Immerse said:


> ha, really? Interesting. That is a complete shift from the usual INTP, ENTP results I get.
> 
> Just in case:


Not gonna talk too much since I wasn't asked to type you, but I wouldn't get too attached to the result of that test.
Like you could see in my signature then it isn't always working like it should.


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

Some of these questions made me smile. I love the gut feeling, movie picture thing.
I'm thinking ENFJ right now. This could obviously change at some point.
I'm seeing Ni-Se in your interpretation of the picture.
I can see Fe when you say you feel victorious when other people accept your views.
Read this link: The Form of the Inferior - EFJs
If you don't agree with this, we can go from there.


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

Immerse said:


> > *0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> > *
> > 19, male. Current state: A little sleepy but good to go.
> >
> ...


Maybe, you're not as T as you think just because you like to collect and connect facts. 
I'm going to post the inferior form of ETJ just to ying-yang complete Paper Lilies so you can compare yourself better. From your picture response, I find it hard to extract NE as compared to what could just overlap with Ni/SE and you still just see it as a picture; which could mean that Ni is not a dom.

The Form of the Inferior - ETJs
http://www.typologycentral.com/foru...nality-matrices/28987-form-inferior-itps.html 

Ok, let's try this situation:

Your group of friends is programming a game but is using the wrong codes, wrong structure, and their idea kinda sucks. They are very passionate about it and they are 80% done. You are very good at programming and computer science and how everything fits in and you're guaranteed to make the game Warcraft quality....if you invite yourself into the group.

What do you do?

@_Acerbusvenator_ 

NOW YOU'RE WANTED <3



> *Ti - Si - Ni - Fi - Ne - Fe - Te - Se*


I got FE NE FI/SI(Tie) NI SE TE TI and yet I fail to feel empathy when somebody tells me to stop being morbid or dark on MSN convos.


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm a big fan of trying to find the dominant and inferior functions first and foremost.
However, I don't think Immerse is using dominant Te _at all_.
Though, we'll have to wait and see as the process continues to unfold.


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

This is the most different results I have got but I am going to keep an open mind about this.



paper lilies said:


> Some of these questions made me smile. I love the gut feeling, movie picture thing.
> I'm thinking ENFJ right now. This could obviously change at some point.
> I'm seeing Ni-Se in your interpretation of the picture.
> I can see Fe when you say you feel victorious when other people accept your views.
> ...


I know I might sound like I am trying to defend my type but I was pretty tired while writing this last night. It was post 1 AM. But, alright, let me go with Ni-Se for now.

That does not sound like me. Some of it resonates with me because of my (supposedly) Ti-Ne or Ne-Ti. I am much happier than that. Fe-dom is really not my thing.  



Wakachi said:


> Maybe, you're not as T as you think just because you like to collect and connect facts.
> I'm going to post the inferior form of ETJ just to ying-yang complete Paper Lilies so you can compare yourself better. From your picture response, I find it hard to extract NE as compared to what could just overlap with Ni/SE and you still just see it as a picture; which could mean that Ni is not a dom.
> 
> The Form of the Inferior - ETJs
> ...


I don't think anything. The only thing I am dead sure of is xNxx. Probably "E" as well because I like discussing ideas and having meaningless and meaningful conversations with the external world. It energizes me more than being alone for extended times as it gets me bored, restless and sometimes, I over-analyze. I don't mind being alone though. So, ENxx.

Nope, that sounds a _little_ me. Let me look for inferior ENP and compare them.

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/19841-form-inferior-enp.html

That _does _sound like me. I just got out of my 'inferior' life phase. I am much healthier now but I can definitely relate to that.

Hmm, if I invited myself to the group, I'd definitely be aware of my limits around them. I'd suggest things to them here and there. If they like my ideas, I'd definitely help them out and change as much as I can without changing the whole code too much because as you said, they were about 80% done and it was their project and their hard-work. Internally, it would make me so restless seeing them doing it so wrong. I would want to sit and change the whole thing. I do not like seeing inefficiency and letting it go and want to improve things as much as I can but laziness, procrastination, inertia comes in the way. 

In all probability, if I am inspired enough by their whole project, I might start making a game myself. I wouldn't want to mess with their project and leave it half-baked. I'd love to do things my way and execute my interpretations and ideas completely. And this, would actually be just for the fun of it. 



paper lilies said:


> I'm a big fan of trying to find the dominant and inferior functions first and foremost.
> However, I don't think Immerse is using dominant Te _at all_.
> Though, we'll have to wait and see as the process continues to unfold.


I don't think I am Te-dom either but if I were to go by the Beebe's Model, I am an ENTJ. If I were to go with the JCF Analysis pages, I am an ENTP.

Interesting, interesting.


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

...and in today's moral of the story, never underestimate how loud the "child" speaks. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Really? He gave me this vibe of Ne dom (I *literally* read the first couple of sentences and thought maybe ENTP). I could be totally off though. XD

Keep up the good work guys. You might be onto something. I think he's a dominant perceiving type though.


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> Really? He gave me this vibe of Ne dom (I *literally* read the first couple of sentences and thought maybe ENTP). I could be totally off though. XD
> 
> Keep up the good work guys. You might be onto something. I think he's a dominant perceiving type though.


Could be. In the picture test, he said he liked the atmosphere and only focused on the light and its potential meanings, which could mean ne/si axis. Now I'm wondering if there's an enneagram influence or developing tert.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Wakachi said:


> Could be. In the picture test, he said he liked the atmosphere and only focused on the light and its potential meanings, which could mean ne/si axis. Now I'm wondering if there's an enneagram influence or developing tert.


His syntax was a give away mostly. Which tert function?


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> His syntax was a give away mostly. Which tert function?


I was wondering if he's could be developing some feeling function as a tert. Ne is a horse, it'll go too wild without some harness and a good whippin', if it fits in with what he says about hunches. If there's a tert influence, it might stress on gut instincts.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Wakachi said:


> I was wondering if he's could be developing some feeling function as a tert. Ne is a horse, it'll go too wild without some harness and a good whippin', if it fits in with what he says about hunches. If there's a tert influence, it might stress on gut instincts.


Mhmmm. I was thinking tert Fe though moreso than Fi. He just seems like more of a Ti user. (Plus I'm ultimately convinced that he's a closet ENTP. )


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

Wakachi said:


> Could be. In the picture test, he said he liked the atmosphere and only focused on the light and its potential meanings, which could mean ne/si axis. Now I'm wondering if there's an enneagram influence or developing tert.


Let me try this again.

la haute-saison. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

The first thing I noticed is the contrast between the weather and the subject. The sky seems to foreshadow a storm, while the bench and and the blue-white striped shed sort of thing gives me a sense of peace. I like how there is a patch uncovered in the sky which seems to be illuminating the picture a little bit. This just shows two extremes perfectly combined. If I were there, I wouldn't know where I'd want to be. Would it rain? I like the rains. It might be too violent. It's funny how this picture has a violent and peaceful connotation in my mind.


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

Immerse said:


> Let me try this again.
> 
> la haute-saison. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> The first thing I noticed is the contrast between the weather and the subject. The sky seems to foreshadow a storm, while the bench and and the blue-white striped shed sort of thing gives me a sense of peace. I like how there is a patch uncovered in the sky which seems to be illuminating the picture a little bit. This just shows two extremes perfectly combined. If I were there, I wouldn't know where I'd want to be. Would it rain? I like the rains. It might be too violent. It's funny how this picture has a violent and peaceful connotation in my mind.


 @_FacelessBeauty_ @_paper lilies_

TI-somewhere much?


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Wakachi said:


> @_FacelessBeauty_ @_paper lilies_
> 
> TI-somewhere much?


It seems to be there. Ti working with something else perhaps?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Not much speaks against ENTP here.
I'm really sure tho with the way he wrote that he's an NT.

A lot of Ne there as well. 
Noticeable with how he put up different scenarios.
A lot of "maybe" and "I wonder" style of answers which might as well have to do with Ne.
My idea is that Ne isn't especialy absolut with its answers, but more open-ended/cliffhangers.



> I like the atmosphere in the picture. It's looks a little dull but there is a light to the right. *Probably showing "hope?" or just plain daylight. Either way, there isn't much I can get out of this picture. Maybe It's nice to admire it the way it is without much analysis*





> "Ah, shit. Fucking car. Noo." *I'd wonder if it would get fixed in time and i we'd be able to make it. I'd think of all the possible things that can be done. Car repair shop? Take public transport? GPS? Restaurants? *I don't know much about how a car works but I'd definitely be one of the people looking at the engine just for the sake of it. Those things intrigue me. I'd hope the weather is alright. I'd joke around and maybe rant a little.


I'll use the words of one of those who typed me


> I think your hunger for new information is Ne because introverted perception would try to limit exposure to information from external sources.


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

This is why I said that I didn't think he was using Te anywhere at all. 
It's very clear his thinking is definitely Ti. 
After his last picture interpretation I would say xNTP currently. 
However, I would lean ENTP because I do feel Fe isn't his inferior function.


----------

